# Lola's GME Research Fund



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I created a page in memory of Lola through the Morris Animal Fund. You can make donations to the GME research going on at UGA with Dr. Barber. This is important research that is Mapping Genes Associated with Inflammatory Brain Disorder in Dogs. To have the funds go directly to that study we have a sponsorship goal of $3000.00. I have set the time frame for one year to meet the target. The donations collected through Lola's page will be held until we reach our goal, and then 100% of that money goes to the UGA study. If you choose to donate, please choose the button that says *"This donation is in honor or memory of”* and choose *“pet.”* The other choices require you to have a recipient name and address for a card. I don’t need a card. I need all of us to work together to find the gene that is responsible for the disease that robbed me of my dog. We all need to find this gene so that our beloved breed can be made safe from this. So, I don’t usually ask for anything here, but today I am asking. Please donate to GME research today. Lola and I thank you. (and don’t forget to sign the guest book!)

*http://maf.convio.net/goto/lolagme.fund*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I posted this on a couple FB pages,I'll post in some onther forums as soon as get back home...let's get the word out...for the love of Lola.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> I posted this on a couple FB pages,I'll post in some onther forums as soon as get back home...let's get the word out...for the love of Lola.


Thank you! :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for bringing this to our attention Pam. I will most certainly donate. I would do anything to help prevent the heartache you just went through and save future generations of our beloved breed from this horrible disease.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Donated! Thank you for doing this - it is so necessary.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you Pam:wub:I just donated:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam -- such a wonderful tribute to Lola and hopely a huge help in erradicating this horrible disease. I have just made a donation and will be donating more over the year.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

RudyRoo said:


> Thank you for bringing this to our attention Pam. I will most certainly donate. I would do anything to help prevent the heartache you just went through and save future generations of our beloved breed from this horrible disease.





bellaratamaltese said:


> Donated! Thank you for doing this - it is so necessary.





elly said:


> Thank you Pam:wub:I just donated:wub:





Lacie's Mom said:


> Pam -- such a wonderful tribute to Lola and hopely a huge help in erradicating this horrible disease. I have just made a donation and will be donating more over the year.


Thanks to each and every one of you. Your donations are going directly to GME research that is directed at Maltese dogs. It is so important! 

:heart::heart::heart::heart: Thanks on behalf of Lola!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

This is fantastic Pam!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Is it my computer or what? The page that opens when I went to Pam's link doesn't have "In honor/ memory of" on that page. So assuming I don't pick any selection as to where funds should go (since selection available just says, "dogs/cats/birds where most needed) and it will go to Lola's fund? I did see that "in honor of/memory of" page yesterday - that was the one needing Pam's address but this is a different page. Just want to make sure it goes to Lola's fund.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Is it my computer or what? The page that opens when I went to Pam's link doesn't have "In honor/ memory of" on that page. So assuming I don't pick any selection as to where funds should go (since selection available just says, "dogs/cats/birds where most needed) and it will go to Lola's fund? I did see that "in honor of/memory of" page yesterday - that was the one needing Pam's address but this is a different page. Just want to make sure it goes to Lola's fund.


 Sue, I know it's a little weird, but if you click the donate button on Lola's page and just choose funds going to dogs, it will come to Lola's fund. And if you go back to the page, you can see the names of those who have donated. Plus, I am getting e-mail's when there are donations. We are at $350.00! But my goal is $3000.00!! All of the donations from this fund will go to GME research. I spent a good bit of time with a wonderful woman from Morris Animal, and she will help track our fund! Let's get the word out!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I donated earlier this afternoon, Pam.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I donated earlier this afternoon, Pam.


 Yes, I saw that Marie! And thank you so much! You are a wonderful friend!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

God love you dear Pam. This is a wonderful cause, and in memory of a darling sweet baby girl. Hugs and love.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Is it my computer or what? The page that opens when I went to Pam's link doesn't have "In honor/ memory of" on that page. So assuming I don't pick any selection as to where funds should go (since selection available just says, "dogs/cats/birds where most needed) and it will go to Lola's fund? I did see that "in honor of/memory of" page yesterday - that was the one needing Pam's address but this is a different page. Just want to make sure it goes to Lola's fund.


I am having the same problem. It requires you to make a general donation to Dogs-Most needed. I want to make sure it goes to Lola's fund.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

allheart said:


> God love you dear Pam. This is a wonderful cause, and in memory of a darling sweet baby girl. Hugs and love.





Ladysmom said:


> I am having the same problem. It requires you to make a general donation to Dogs-Most needed. I want to make sure it goes to Lola's fund.


Thank you all! And Marj, yes...just donate to the Dogs-Most needed. When you are on Lolas page, look at the donation tracker. We are at $600.00 now!! As you will see, all of the donations are tracking to Lola's page. I know we can do it!!

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Sue, I know it's a little weird, but if you click the donate button on Lola's page and just choose funds going to dogs, it will come to Lola's fund. And if you go back to the page, you can see the names of those who have donated. Plus, I am getting e-mail's when there are donations. We are at $350.00! But my goal is $3000.00!! All of the donations from this fund will go to GME research. I spent a good bit of time with a wonderful woman from Morris Animal, and she will help track our fund! Let's get the word out!


Terrific, Pam. I just wanted to be sure. Going to donate now to Lola's fund now. :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Terrific, Pam. I just wanted to be sure. Going to donate now to Lola's fund now. :wub:


 I see you there on the donors circle!! Thank you so much!! We are gaining momentum!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I posted the link on another FB page,so two dog groups and my FB page. tough to do on a phone but I got it done...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> I posted the link on another FB page,so two dog groups and my FB page. tough to do on a phone but I got it done...


 Thank for cross posting Michelle. We need to keep the momentum going. I am so please with the progress so far! I love SM people!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Great idea


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Thank for cross posting Michelle. We need to keep the momentum going. I am so please with the progress so far! * I love SM people!!*


I was thinking that, so many wonderful people here at SM coming together to protect our breed. Sometimes this forum gets a bit kicked around, but I have said before, at its core there is a wonderful group of people who really do care deeply for their dogs and for the breed as a whole. I am proud to be a member.:tender:

It is building up quickly. I think by the time I get the chance to check tomorrow you might be at 1/3 of your goal for the YEAR. Fingers crossed. :thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you for starting this - we're 1/3 of the way there!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Pam, even through I made a donation to Isabella GME Research Fund for Sweet Lola, I made one for her on your designated fund also. She was a love and I wanted to uplift her little name because she was so special to you and to all of us.......:heart:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I donated. Not as much as I usually do but I plan on donating again later after this one clears DH. He has no problem donating when it is his idea :confused1:
SO I after 22 years I have learned how to get around him 
We all have our tricks, right? :innocent:

It breaks my heart when I think of our babies leaving us at such a young age.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What a wonderful idea and lovely tribute to little Lola... I will be donating after we clear up some major renovation/auto-repair bills( hubby gets a bit freaked if we add 'extras' untill all other is cleared) .


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> I was thinking that, so many wonderful people here at SM coming together to protect our breed. Sometimes this forum gets a bit kicked around, but I have said before, at its core there is a wonderful group of people who really do care deeply for their dogs and for the breed as a whole. I am proud to be a member.:tender:
> 
> It is building up quickly. I think by the time I get the chance to check tomorrow you might be at 1/3 of your goal for the YEAR. Fingers crossed. :thumbsup:


Thank you Carina. This group always comes through when they need to. Always for the love of this breed.


maggieh said:


> Thank you for starting this - we're 1/3 of the way there!


We are!!! Over $1000.00 as of this morning. Gotta keep the momentum going!!


CeeCee's Mom said:


> Pam, even through I made a donation to Isabella GME Research Fund for Sweet Lola, I made one for her on your designated fund also. She was a love and I wanted to uplift her little name because she was so special to you and to all of us.......:heart:


Dianne, your generosity overwhelms me!! Can't thank you enough!


cyndrae said:


> I donated. Not as much as I usually do but I plan on donating again later after this one clears DH. He has no problem donating when it is his idea :confused1:
> SO I after 22 years I have learned how to get around him
> We all have our tricks, right? :innocent:
> 
> It breaks my heart when I think of our babies leaving us at such a young age.


LOL! That is how I got my little Truffles. Made Hubby think it was his idea. Hope he never decides to start reading on SM!! And thank you so much for your committment!


Maidto2Maltese said:


> What a wonderful idea and lovely tribute to little Lola... I will be donating after we clear up some major renovation/auto-repair bills( hubby gets a bit freaked if we add 'extras' untill all other is cleared) .


Totally understandable. And I will be here to keep reminding everyone. This is my mission now. I promised Lola.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Over $1000 in one day. :chili::chili::chili: Pam - this is wonderful. What support from everyone and what an effect your sweet Lola, Suzan's Nikki and Nanci's Baby have had on us all. Because of all your selfless acts of helping this study with tissue from each I know that research will benefit from it. I also cross posted on FB.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Over $1000 in one day. :chili::chili::chili: Pam - this is wonderful. What support from everyone and what an effect your sweet Lola, Suzan's Nikki and Nanci's Baby have had on us all. Because of all your selfless acts of helping this study with tissue from each I know that research will benefit from it. I also cross posted on FB.


Thank you for the donation and the cross post! I want to keep the momentum going here!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Pam - I'm sure we'll reach that goal quickly! Hugs and Love and I still get tears in my eyes when I read or think about Lola (and Baby), I cannot even imagine how difficult this has been for you.
jj


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Donated and also bumping it up


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Pam, I will be sending blood rather than cheek swabs to UGA and now that life is a bit more settled I will contact them to find out which dogs, ancestors and offspring they'd like samples from. Once that's done and paid for you can count me in for making a donation to the Morris Animal Foundation via Lola's page.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Pam, I will be sending blood rather than cheek swabs to UGA and now that life is a bit more settled I will contact them to find out which dogs, ancestors and offspring they'd like samples from. Once that's done and paid for you can count me in for making a donation to the Morris Animal Foundation via Lola's page.


Mary, my vet drew Lola's blood and did all of the submission stuff for free since it was for research. I wonder if other vets would do the same? I appreciate everyones contributions on a truly personal level. Thank you so much. I means the world to me!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Mary, my vet drew Lola's blood and did all of the submission stuff for free since it was for research. I wonder if other vets would do the same? I appreciate everyones contributions on a truly personal level. Thank you so much. I means the world to me!


Huge major hugs and bumping up :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lola is home. I went to my vets office this morning and picked up her ashes. They had also made the little paw print for me. So sweet. Loved that girl.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: My vet also did the little paw print for us. But the ashes came in a small black box, not a nice box like yours.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Is it my computer or what? The page that opens when I went to Pam's link doesn't have "In honor/ memory of" on that page. So assuming I don't pick any selection as to where funds should go (since selection available just says, "dogs/cats/birds where most needed) and it will go to Lola's fund? I did see that "in honor of/memory of" page yesterday - that was the one needing Pam's address but this is a different page. Just want to make sure it goes to Lola's fund.


When I clicked, (and from what I remember, it said make a donation, and I made sure it read for Lola's fund, but it seem to come up automatically when I clicked on donate) Not sure if this helps.

Bumping and sharing on my FB page (which I just reactivated)


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

As long as you are hitting the donate button on Lola's page, the donations are credited to her fund! Thanks to everyone who is sharing the page on FB and other boards. We are over 1/3 of the way to our goal!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Lola is home. I went to my vets office this morning and picked up her ashes. They had also made the little paw print for me. So sweet. Loved that girl.


 
Aww that is so sweet,I wish we'd gotten a paw print....that's a great idea. I have two pay print kits,I got for X-mas and haven't had time to do.I'm gonna do them this week....


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I want to give you all an update as of this morning. We are over $1200.00!! I want to thank all of the SM people that have donated so far! You are all the best. And if you haven't donated yet, please think about it. We have a real opportunity to figure this GME thing out, and end it for our breed! That is something significant, and you can be a part of it! Sooo, bumping this tread up until we get there!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> I want to give you all an update as of this morning. We are over $1200.00!! I want to thank all of the SM people that have donated so far! You are all the best. And if you haven't donated yet, please think about it. We have a real opportunity to figure this GME thing out, and end it for our breed! That is something significant, and you can be a part of it! Sooo, bumping this tread up until we get there!


Pam $1,200.00 :chili: Almost there. But bumping also, we need to get all the way there. What a beautiful thing you are doing, you are darling Lola, she will be remembered forever!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

$1200!! that is great! -!!!!!!
we are donating $
and a blood sample. 
I talked to the wolf vet when we were trapped in the blind together on Wed. and she was great a telling me more about GME.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

casa verde maltese said:


> $1200!! that is great! -!!!!!!
> we are donating $
> and a blood sample.
> I talked to the wolf vet when we were trapped in the blind together on Wed. and she was great a telling me more about GME.


 Thanks Jennifer! Especially for the blood samples. This research needs subjects to study as much as funding. I am very interested in what the wolf vet had to say.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Lola is home. I went to my vets office this morning and picked up her ashes. They had also made the little paw print for me. So sweet. Loved that girl.


Pam -- I love the box with Lola's ashes and the pawprint. :wub: They're so beautiful that I know they'll remind you of Lola all the time and how beautiful a spirit she was. Wish we could give a blood donation but Tyler's too young. So glad about the new amount of donations.:grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Thanks Jennifer! Especially for the blood samples. This research needs subjects to study as much as funding. I am very interested in what the wolf vet had to say.


 
I'd be very interested as well to hear what the Wolf vet said.

Hugs and of course BUMPING.


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if this is a secure site for entering the cc#? I did not see a secure icon. I would rather send a check if not. Jan


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

The wolf vet was very general - and I confess that there was nothing new, but it was good to talk to a vet about the situation and genetics, etc and she reiterated much of the stuff Pam and others have told me. It was a very long day in the wolf Blind and we spent most of our time talking about wolves and the observations we were making. We were also whispering.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jennifer -- who is the wolf vet?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

The wolf vet - is the veterinary for the Fish and Wildlife Wolf Reintroduction Program.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kissie and Prissy's Mom said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a secure site for entering the cc#? I did not see a secure icon. I would rather send a check if not. Jan


Then you go to make the donation you're taken to an *https* site so that should be secure.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just donated and it's over $1300 now!!! I put a little note in Lola's memory too.

I didn't see anything on sending in blood or swabs for research.If anyone knows anything,let me know. I'd like to participate if my fluffs can.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you Michelle, and everyone else (the list gets longer and longer) that has donated to GME research. We are almost at the half way mark of $1500.00!! Amazing! I think Lola would be happy. I know I am! I hope everyone is seeing the thank you letters that I am sending via the MAF. Of course, this research needs more than anything is actual subjects to study. So, once again, GME malts can participate, and healthy maltese as well. Here is the thread from JMM about participation. If you contact Jackie, she will e-mail you the submission packet. Pretty simple. Very important!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/115076-gme-study.html


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

This is amazing! SM is amazing! Pam, you are amazing! I don't think we will have any problem getting to that $3000 mark. Will you continue to revive this thread from time to time? I will definitely make more donations before the year is up, but will likely need a reminder to do so!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

RudyRoo said:


> This is amazing! SM is amazing! Pam, you are amazing! I don't think we will have any problem getting to that $3000 mark. Will you continue to revive this thread from time to time? I will definitely make more donations before the year is up, but will likely need a reminder to do so!


I most certainly will! I will bump it once a month or so. I think we can get to the $3000.00 mark for sure. This wouldn't happen without SM and don't think I don't know that! This group loves the Maltese breed so much. We can get to the bottom of this GME thing, I know it!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

yay!


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Have donated to Lola!!! Sent a check, didn't feel comfortable on website. Thank you Pam for all of us with GME dogs. 

I feel very blessed that Kissie is still with me after 4 yrs with GME!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Kissie and Prissy's Mom said:


> Have donated to Lola!!! Sent a check, didn't feel comfortable on website. Thank you Pam for all of us with GME dogs.
> 
> I feel very blessed that Kissie is still with me after 4 yrs with GME!!!


 Jan, you are amazing with Kissie. I hope that she has many more years with you. She is such a sweet girl. And I added her to the album on Lola's page. Thank you again for the donation. It's for both of our girls!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

$1435. :chili::chili: Pam - I also sent your link and info to my vet. Just saw her on Tuesday and we were talking about GME (she's had several dog patients with it both living and those who have died) so I thought she should find out about the study and possibly get samples sent on them.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> $1435. :chili::chili: Pam - I also sent your link and info to my vet. Just saw her on Tuesday and we were talking about GME (she's had several dog patients with it both living and those who have died) so I thought she should find out about the study and possibly get samples sent on them.


 Yeah! My vet is putting it up on their web site! The more we network it, the better we do! We need to raise everyones awareness, because this is basically a silent killer right now. Silent because no one has been willing to talk about this.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam - I just wanted to say that I got the most beautiful card from the Morris Animal Foundation thanking me for my donation to Lola's fund. It has the most beautiful artistic animal illustrations of various animals and says, "The Animals Thank You." Very unique and a beautiful reminder of your beautiful girl, Lola, and how important donations are to the GME/NME Research. She's never far from my mind and I plan to donate again when (if - paws crossed) work picks up. :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Pam - I just wanted to say that I got the most beautiful card from the Morris Animal Foundation thanking me for my donation to Lola's fund. It has the most beautiful artistic animal illustrations of various animals and says, "The Animals Thank You." Very unique and a beautiful reminder of your beautiful girl, Lola, and how important donations are to the GME/NME Research. She's never far from my mind and I plan to donate again when (if - paws crossed) work picks up. :wub:


Me too, I got the card yesterday.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad to hear that everyone is getting their cards. And thanks so much for the donations. We are almost half way! We need to keep the momentum going so that we can become sponsers for the maltese study. I am still waiting for Lolas pathology report. I will share what I learn when I get it. Remember this research is in Lola's memory, but it is really for all of our dogs futures and the future health of this lovely breed.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> Me too, I got the card yesterday.


I received my card today, too.


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

this is a wonderful tribute to your sweet baby and an absolutely great cause.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

dex'smom said:


> this is a wonderful tribute to your sweet baby and an absolutely great cause.


 Thank you so much. It is how I am dealing with the loss of my sweet girl. And we are officially over the half way mark of $1500.00!!! So, hope we can just keep pushing for more donations, and get this funding to UGA and Dr. Barber!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

very exciting - over 1/2 way there!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

casa verde maltese said:


> very exciting - over 1/2 way there!


 Sooo excited!! I just checked the site and we are at $1630!! Huge thanks to everyone who is making this happen! And you know who you are!!! Thank you, Thank you, thank you!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

I donated! In loving memory of your beautiful Lola baby and to all the other fluffs out there who deserve a long, healthy, happy life with their mom's and dads! :smcry:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hatsumomo77 said:


> I donated! In loving memory of your beautiful Lola baby and to all the other fluffs out there who deserve a long, healthy, happy life with their mom's and dads! :smcry:


 Thank you for your generosity! This research will help all of our babies.


----------

